# spur teats in doeling



## LetsGoKids (Mar 20, 2012)

I was looking my doe kids over and noticed one has spur teats. I know that she is now unshowable but can she still be milked? I also know that its genetic so any of her kids possibly could carry it. Would it be worth it to breed her or should I sell her? If i did breed her it would probably be to a boer for meat kids. Her dam is one of my best milkers.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What breed is she? I have a 50% Boer with a spur teat. Not only does she milk with ease she has a Gr Champ under her belt!
Her doeling this yr appears to have the same spur.
If she is full dairy? If her dam is one of your best milkers and you arent real pickey gosh Id probably keep her.

Well duh!! You posted this in dairy diaries that must mean she's dairy. Im so smart. :roll:


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I bet she'd still be a great milker if she came from good milking lines. A breeder I know keeps a single doe with a spur teat as a milker, and all the babies are unregistered, males wethered, for pets. In all of the babies that doe has given, not have passed on the spurs, but she just didn't want to take that chance. The doe is a great milker. Though if the doe wasn't her daughter's special pet, she wouldn't be in her herd.


----------



## LetsGoKids (Mar 20, 2012)

Her dam is a NOA lamancha and her sire is a purebred lamancha. Im not picky about milkers but I was hoping to show her. To my knowledge none of her ancestors have extra/spur teats. I know that her sires dam doesn't. I guess I will keep her for the time being.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

In dairy breeds they can not be shown if they have any teat flaws.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I know people who breed does with spurred teats, and then continue to breed the ones without and not show the ones with. Others cull them from their herds. You can't show her with the teat, but you can still breed her. Boers are usually extra great mothers with an extra teat so I feel a la mancha mom with one should hold to the same policy.

I have a doe with a teat spur; i don't show her but I still breed her. Her daughter doesn't have one.


----------



## LetsGoKids (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you for all your input. I think I will keep her as a milker and breed her for market kids.


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

Are LaMancha's known for spur teats, more so than any other breed?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I noticed teat spurs on my Halo (Nubian) last year. I went ahead and bred her to see how she would milk. Well, she had twin bucklings so no problem there. They will be wethered. 
Sadly, though her kids have no trouble nursing, she does not milk well with one tit kind of squirting backwards. So, she will not be bred again. Her sister has a beautiful udder and nice long teats and milks very easily. Strange how things work out. 
I do not show so that is not an issue. Just typed this to let you know that it is sometimes a problem and sometimes not.
I have heard that spurs can be clipped off it caught early enough. Not something I have ever done myself though.


----------



## LetsGoKids (Mar 20, 2012)

I was told that it can result in scar tissue that affects milking. I milk with a machine so not sure how that will work. But regardless she is staying as my nephews pet.


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

Luv, thank you for posting that... 

Did you ever look on the bucklings to see if they had grown spurs? I was kind of reading up on them last night. Seems like ma and pa have to both be carriers. I could not find any pictures of an adult goat with a spur, was Halo's just a small nub, like a pencil eraser or was it bigger? Have you thought about breeding Halo to a different buck?


----------

